

About the current Tech Stocks situation - traviagio
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/25/a-few-thoughts-on-tech-stocks/

======
harshak
I agree with the research that tech is falling a bit more than others, however
we must consider Tech by history are always on higher valuations than market
average for number of reasons so its quite reasonable to say they would be the
most sold stocks in panic

